# Bandsaw Blades



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a Grizzly G0555 14" Bandsaw. I used it mostly for rought round cuts and basic quick cuts whenever possible. I never tried to re-saw with it untill last summer with some nice birdseye maple. I completely ruined the board. :furious:
I then tried to rip a standard pine 2X4 in half, the outcome was great kindling:huh:....

I asked around and found out that the stock blade was junk and was more then likely my problem....

I just got around to ordering a Smooth cut 3/4" re-saw blade with the 4-3 TPI config. I ordered from the great fellows at http://www.woodcraftbands.com/ on Tuesday and recieved it today:thumbup:
Don't be fooled by their website, it is a bit rough but these these guys are all business.

After installing the new blade, I grabbed a piece of 2X6 pine and adjusted it to 1/2". pushed the board (face down) through like butter and it was SMOOTH and STRAIGHT!!!
then I laid it on edge and adjusted it to 1/8" ran it through nice and easy. the outcome was astonishing 
then I grabbed a piece of hard walnut about 6" wide and tried it at 1/16" and I actually sliced off a beautiful piece of smooth veneer.
then again, and again....:icon_smile:
I think the actual name of this blade is the "wood slicer"
These guys are very reasonably priced and fast on shipping.. I would recommend anyone in the market for a bandsaw blade to give them a call... 
My hat is off to them....
here is a pic of an oak scrap board sliced up


----------



## Yeorwned (Jan 9, 2010)

Anyone else tried these?


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

I still swear by it!!!


----------



## Timurray2000 (Aug 21, 2010)

Yeorwned said:


> Anyone else tried these?


They're the best.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

slicksqueegie said:


> I have a Grizzly G0555 14" Bandsaw. I used it mostly for rought round cuts and basic quick cuts whenever possible. I never tried to re-saw with it untill last summer with some nice birdseye maple. I completely ruined the board. :furious:
> I then tried to rip a standard pine 2X4 in half, the outcome was great kindling:huh:....
> 
> I asked around and found out that the stock blade was junk and was more then likely my problem....
> ...


that is the only blade i use but 1/2" is what i use . I get mine from highland wood working in atlanta GA You mite check for blade drift also? That may not be your case but it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

del schisler said:


> that is the only blade i use but 1/2" is what i use . I get mine from highland wood working in atlanta GA You mite check for blade drift also? That may not be your case but it wouldn't hurt.


they seem more expensive then the guys i got mine from..
I paid 24 bucks with delivery for a 3/4" woodslicer


----------

